# Perplexed on Color Genetics



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

So, I've been perplexed. Assuming the information I have is correct:

To produce a white both parents must be of the recessive genes and
To produce a black both parents must be carriess of the recessive genes.

Lukas' dam is Black and tan and his sire is solid black. Lukas was born black but gained bleed through as he got older.

Lukas' dam was bred to a different male (silver sable) and produced whites.

How...is...this...possible? xD


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LukasGSD said:


> So, I've been perplexed. Assuming the information I have is correct:
> 
> To produce a white both parents must be of the recessive genes and
> To produce a black both parents must be carriess of the recessive genes.
> ...


I am not familiar with the white masking gene, so I will not speak to that. 

But it is not the same as the color genes.

A white dog may actually be a sable or a Black and Tan dog. carrying another color as a recessive, but it is masked by the white masking gene.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

LukasGSD said:


> So, I've been perplexed. Assuming the information I have is correct:
> 
> To produce a white both parents must be of the recessive genes and
> To produce a black both parents must be carriess of the recessive genes.
> ...


Simple ... all it means is that Luka's dam and the silver sable both carry the white gene.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

I know, but how could she also carry the black gene as well is what I'm asking if she is obviously a black and tan...


This makes me feel dumb...even though I'm sure I could easily find it somewhere. 
xD


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

LukasGSD said:


> I know, but how could she also carry the black gene as well is what I'm asking if she is obviously a black and tan...
> 
> 
> This makes me feel dumb...even though I'm sure I could easily find it somewhere.
> xD


Don't know but I have a question for you ... is a black with color bleed thru an actual black genetically?


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Must be some masking gene I need to research then... 

I assume so since his sire _is_ solid black. I can't guarentee since I don't know how to figure that out...

I've also seen offspring of the dam, produce blacks as well. Even though it was the offspring of the dam and the silver sable male.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The white gene is at a different place on the chromosome. The dog can still be black and tan with a black recessive and carry the white masking gene.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

selzer said:


> The white gene is at a different place on the chromosome. The dog can still be black and tan with a black recessive and carry the white masking gene.



Thank you,that makes sense...


----------

